# Our Pup, Koa



## huskyfan (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is a pic of our puppy Koa. She is 5 months old and brings a big smile to our face everyday!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

AHH! so cute. i absolutely love huskies...granted...i have one haha.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What a sweetie!

I have a walker that I chat with on my walks and she has a cute husky that she would alwasy walk on a gentle leader. This dog is so well behaved now on his walks incredible! She actaully encouraged me to put my labs (pullers) on the halti or gentle leader! Love those huskies! Hers is named Timber so you both are good with the clever names!:smile:


----------

